# Upload per Drag and Drop im IE



## Ed77 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte ein Upload-Feld per Drag und Drop füllen (von Datei-Explorer in Web-Browser). 

Für den Firefox habe ich folgendes gefunden, was auch super funktioniert:
Creating a Mozilla/Firefox Drag and Drop file upload Script (Part 1) (straxus.javadevelopersjournal.com)

Es wird dort für den IE von einer ActiveX-Möglichkeit gesprochen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie eine solche Lösung aussieht?


----------



## gex (19. Mai 2009)

Du braucht eben eine ActiveX Kompontente. Da gbts bestimmt etliche existierende, könntest dir natürlich mit den
MS-Tools auch eine eigene bauen. Bei ActiveX Dingen ist jedoch bezüglich Security immer vorsicht geboten, tlw. sind auch keine ActiveX Komponten erlaubt und in den Standard Browser Einstellungen der Firmen deaktiviert.


----------



## Ed77 (19. Mai 2009)

Wie würde sowas aussehen? Hast du evtl ein Codebeispiel oder einen Link zu einem Tutorial? Ich kann dazu irgendwie nichts finden...


----------



## nocturn (19. Mai 2009)

Ed77 hat gesagt.:


> Wie würde sowas aussehen? Hast du evtl ein Codebeispiel oder einen Link zu einem Tutorial? Ich kann dazu irgendwie nichts finden...



Wie wäre es ein iframe auf eine FTP-Adresse für den IE?


----------



## gex (20. Mai 2009)

Kannst du mal den Anwendungsfall schildern?


----------



## Ed77 (25. Mai 2009)

Der Benutzer soll eine Datei aus seinem FileBrowser in den Browser ziehen können. Im <input type="file">-Dialog soll dann der Pfad zu der Datei erscheinen, die dann nach dem Klicken des Submit-Buttons hochgeladen werden soll.


----------



## gex (26. Mai 2009)

Soweit schon klar, aber gibt es einen geschlossenen Benutzerkreis? Ich frage deshalb, weil es für die
Wahl der Lösung relevant sein kann, resp. wie wichtig diese Drag 'n Drop Funktionalität ist, denn
für mich benötigt es schon gute Gründe sowas zu bauen, weil die Web Standards diese Funktionalität so nicht vorsieht
(Sandbox-Prinzip).

Das heisst man muss entweder eben verschieden Varianten implementieren Mozilla spezifisch + ActiveX für IE (und was mit Safari...), oder man holt sich ein Java-Applet (benötigt aber auch wieder Java-Plugin und muss trusted sein...).

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich das nur machen, wenn es um eine Business Application geht, wo dies eine enorme Arbeitserleichterung darstellt und es trotzdem eine WebApp sein MUSS, dann hat man eben einen geschlossenen Benutzerkreis, wo man auch kontrollieren und betreffend Anforderungen (Plugins, Trusted Applets, etc.) unterstützden kann, sonst würde ich mir die Mühe sparen.


----------



## Ed77 (26. Mai 2009)

> Meiner Meinung nach würde ich das nur machen, wenn es um eine Business Application geht, wo dies eine enorme Arbeitserleichterung darstellt und es trotzdem eine WebApp sein MUSS, dann hat man eben einen geschlossenen Benutzerkreis


Genau so ist es. Eine Lösung für den Firefox habe wie gesagt schon. Aber eine Lösung mit ActiveX habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden.


----------

